# -==:{{:!Master Crash's Art Gallery!:}}:==-



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2009)

Closed for.... Renovations?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 20, 2009)

nice
10/10


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> nice
> 10/10


Thanks


----------



## Phil (Jun 20, 2009)

wow :O
10/10
its awesome


----------



## Pear (Jun 20, 2009)

I like it, just the render isn't too great and the background is a little distracting.
EDIT- Sorry if that came off as sounding mean. I just read it and it kinda did.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I like it, just the render isn't too great and the background is a little distracting.
> EDIT- Sorry if that came off as sounding mean. I just read it and it kinda did.


No, not mean at all, thanks for the criticism


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 20, 2009)

its killer


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 20, 2009)

Very cool.
10/10


----------



## Sab (Jun 20, 2009)

colors don't match


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> colors don't match


Yeah, i'm starting to realize that >< Guess i went a little overkill on the bg.


----------



## Pear (Jun 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it the anuerism gradient set to a certain mode? I can't remember what it's called.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, i'm on GIMP, idunno if you use that, but i use a gradient like abstract 1 or something, and then i set the mode to difference.

Alright, so i changed the render... HOPEFULLY it looks alittle better.







And also, another one i used of Ice mario.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 20, 2009)

-9000/10 

Nah, Joking. Love it. : D 10/10


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2009)

Lol, thanks Hub






For Sab's sig contests.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 20, 2009)

I like the ice mario one.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, personally i think that's my best one.


----------



## Resonate (Jun 20, 2009)

I like em.  I don't see what's wrong with the background, but I like your first and your third.

9/10


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 20, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> I like em.  I don't see what's wrong with the background, but I like your first and your third.
> 
> 9/10


The problem is that there's way too much going on, as I just said to Crash on IRC, "Less is more."


----------



## Sab (Jun 20, 2009)

the cubs one is the best but u still need to do some tutorials imo


----------



## Nic (Jun 20, 2009)

There all good but Ice Mario. I know he is pure white but he needs a little darker or he will blend in the background.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> the cubs one is the best but u still need to do some tutorials imo


Lol, yeah, i know that. Do you know any good GIMP tutorials?


----------



## Sab (Jun 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll look for some


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks


----------



## Sab (Jun 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


planet renders is down but here are some tuts from gfxresource:

http://www.gfxresource.com/index.php?showtopic=3750&hl=gimp

http://www.gfxresource.com/index.php?showtopic=4230&hl=gimp


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh, won't give me permission to view them ><


----------



## fitzy (Jun 21, 2009)

I like the Ice mario one best.


----------



## Anna (Jun 21, 2009)

woah i love them ;D


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 21, 2009)

10/10
Love the Ice Mario one  .


----------



## Conor (Jun 21, 2009)

Very good, Ice Mario's my favorite.
10/10


----------



## Thunder (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks guys =3







New sig! =D (I know, i always go overkill on the background ><)


----------



## Thunder (Jun 22, 2009)

Gentlemen...











A request i did for AndyB


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I don't usually make sigs.. But i thought i'd give one a shot, yeah, the render is alittle crappy looking (couldn't find a better one x.x) criticism is very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, they are all nice!

All get 9/10!


----------



## Champ22 (Jun 22, 2009)

kool can i hav the luigi one and the 2nd  1


----------



## Thunder (Jun 22, 2009)

Champ22 said:
			
		

> kool can i hav the luigi one and the 2nd  1


Right now, i'm not letting anyone use them.


----------



## Champ22 (Jun 22, 2009)

ok srry 4Askin


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 22, 2009)

10 out of 10


Note:Cubs Suck




GO CARDS!!!


----------



## Sab (Jun 22, 2009)

getting better.... keep doing tuts


----------



## Thunder (Jun 22, 2009)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> 10 out of 10
> 
> 
> Note:Cubs Suck
> ...


Note: you suck

gtfo l:<


----------



## Sab (Jun 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANAHEIM ANGLES!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 22, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my uncles an angels fan =o


----------



## Sab (Jun 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HALOS FTW!! Figgins is da best! and Lacky too


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 22, 2009)

i especially like the 2nd and 3rd mario ones.  keep up the good work... and keep messing around with those weird effects


----------



## Thunder (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks DG, i will =D







It's OCM approved =O


----------



## Tyler (Jun 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Thanks DG, i will =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent sig.
Excellent band.

 :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Thunder (Jun 22, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks =D And yes, they are ^_^


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 22, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed completely


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 22, 2009)

A siggy with :

http://www.robopocalypse.com/RAD/2006_10_16.jpg
( you might need to shrink it xD )

ummm background like charcoal grey xD and misty with:  *iloveyouu<3* < in a red that matches the red in it ( this in the right bottom corner )  , aand *Peekab00m* in the top left corner in the same matching red Please? and thanks <3


----------



## Thunder (Jun 22, 2009)

DG1: =O 

Peekab00m: Err, i don't do requests right now.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> DG1: =O
> 
> Peekab00m: Err, i don't do requests right now.


I find it funny that a lot of people think that anybody that makes sigs will just go ahead and make them one if they ask for it >_>


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 23, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true Jas0n.

Also, liking the signatures. 8/10 for the most part.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome!

15/10

And, I don't think the backgrounds are overdone, I really like it!


----------



## kalinn (Jun 23, 2009)

i like em!
especially the ice mario one 
they're pretty beast 
:gyroidsideways:


----------



## Sab (Jun 23, 2009)

the cold play one has very bad depth. and its too messy arround the render. but u getting better.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 23, 2009)

'K, i fixed it a tad, Sab.






Better?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 23, 2009)

<3


----------



## Princess (Jun 23, 2009)

strikingmatches  likey


----------



## Thunder (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks guys






New sig up!


----------



## melly (Jun 23, 2009)

looks great
the backgrounds are awesome and look great with the characters


----------



## Sab (Jun 24, 2009)

getting better just keep doing tuts


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 24, 2009)

xD wanna do me a GIANT favor??? plllease pm me if your intrested ( only take you a little bit its pretty easy compared to all the cool sig things you do )  please? <3


----------



## Thunder (Jun 25, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> xD wanna do me a GIANT favor??? plllease pm me if your intrested ( only take you a little bit its pretty easy compared to all the cool sig things you do )  please? <3


Sorry, but no.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 26, 2009)

New sig, for Sab's contest. I think i put him a liiiiittle too close to the side..


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome. : D


----------



## Thunder (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank ya =3


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 26, 2009)

And Crash..You think could, uh, make one for meh? BD


----------



## gobema75 (Jun 26, 2009)

Pretty good and one tiny favor could i have the code for the rainbow mario sig


----------



## Princess (Jun 26, 2009)

Crashno make Cryno a sig? : D


----------



## Thunder (Jun 26, 2009)

holy shi-

Gober: Sorry, not letting anyone use my sigs right now.
Cry and Hub: Mebbe =o


----------



## Princess (Jun 26, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> holy shi-
> 
> Gober: Sorry, not letting anyone use my sigs right now.
> Cry and Hub: Mebbe =o


maybe...?
..but  we dino buddehs! D:


----------



## AmyRawr (Jun 26, 2009)

can you make ME a sig? 
http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/2488/521653-mikuru_asahina_large.jpg


----------



## Thunder (Jun 26, 2009)

Zomg, lotta requests... o_o For now, i won't do any requests, i'll consider it sometime in the future.


----------



## Sab (Jun 26, 2009)

getting better. keep it up


----------



## Thunder (Jun 26, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> getting better. keep it up


Thanks =3


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 26, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Zomg, lotta requests... o_o For now, i won't do any requests, i'll consider it sometime in the future.


I know how you feel.  Just tell them to be patient.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 27, 2009)

So, i was working on a Kirby sig... But it didn't turn out quite like i'd want it to... So, i let Shinobibeat use it.


----------



## Sab (Jun 27, 2009)

i think ur going overload on the brushing


----------



## Thunder (Jun 27, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> i think ur going overload on the brushing


I know, as i said earlier, it didn't turn out as i had hoped, i guess that's what i get when i make sigs half asleep xP


----------



## Sab (Jun 27, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i know whacha mean


----------



## Thunder (Jun 27, 2009)

Alright, i wanted to do a sig about Transformers, but when i was making it, GIMP froze >< so i remade it today.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 27, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Alright, i wanted to do a sig about Transformers, but when i was making it, GIMP froze >< so i remade it today.


OMGSH!! 
that is amazingg!!!!!! 
i love it


----------



## Thunder (Jun 27, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank ya ^_^ I try my best. (Wait, that wasn't sarcasm was it? .O. )


----------



## kalinn (Jun 27, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, its not sarcasm. 
i really do love it, 
you can ask cooler, 
i keep tellin him to look at it 
cause its soo amazing


----------



## Thunder (Jun 27, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, well thanks


----------



## Nightray (Jun 27, 2009)

I want it. xP
It's good!


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 27, 2009)

can i use this one


----------



## Sab (Jun 28, 2009)

your getting butter but now ur brush whoring. try getting your effects from smudging and c4ds instead of putting so many brushes


----------



## Thunder (Jun 28, 2009)

Sab: Rofl, i know, i've been off my groove lately Dx
Bigbomber: No, sorry.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sab: Rofl, i know, i've been off my groove lately Dx
> Bigbomber: No, sorry.


why not ill pay you


----------



## Thunder (Jun 28, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just not letting anyone use them at the moment.


----------



## Jake123 (Jun 28, 2009)

LUV DA HALOZ.
ARBITIER FTW!! lol XD

Great job. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 28, 2009)

Jake123 said:
			
		

> LUV DA HALOZ.
> ARBITIER FTW!! lol XD
> 
> Great job. Keep up the good work!


Thank ya, thank ya =3


----------



## Thunder (Jun 28, 2009)

Meh, sig out of boredom.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Meh, sig out of boredom.


Interesting?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 28, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Bored
2. Couldn't think of a better render
3. I <3 Lizards =3


----------



## AndyB (Jun 28, 2009)

:O
It;s that awesome lizard from earlier. <3
Very nice


----------



## Thunder (Jun 28, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> :O
> It;s that awesome lizard from earlier. <3
> Very nice


Thank ya, I was originally gonna use a Green Anole, but i just used Geckos.


----------



## Sab (Jun 29, 2009)

i don't like that one... try doing tuts again to get a better style and your using the same brushes every time. try making a sig without a single brushing and see where that gets u XP  
use smudging and c4ds but also a very good effect is the clipping mask


----------



## Niall (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome sigs Master crash!

10 /10


----------



## Natalie27 (Jun 29, 2009)

nice sigs! 9/10


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Jun 29, 2009)

very good beter than mine lol


----------



## lloydcaine (Jun 29, 2009)

WOOOW NICE MARIO SIGS!!!!
11111166773884/10


----------



## Thunder (Jun 29, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> i don't like that one... try doing tuts again to get a better style and your using the same brushes every time. try making a sig without a single brushing and see where that gets u XP
> use smudging and c4ds but also a very good effect is the clipping mask


Yeah.. I've noticed >_< I guess i'm stuck right now. *searches for tuts*


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry but when I got to the lizard it just looked so funny XD .
Also in some mario ones there are just so many strokes >_< .


----------



## Thunder (Jun 29, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Sorry but when I got to the lizard it just looked so funny XD .
> Also in some mario ones there are just so many strokes >_< .


Lol, but still, it looks cute :3

And yeah, those Mario ones are my earlier works.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 29, 2009)

The kirby and transformers one are ur best ones I think


----------



## Thunder (Jun 29, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> The kirby and transformers one are ur best ones I think


Really? I thought the Kirby one was a bit messy :S


----------



## Thunder (Jun 29, 2009)

My best one yet? .O.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> My best one yet? .O.


:\, I like your Transformers one better.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 29, 2009)

Your Transformers one is the best, Hands down.

NOW MAKE ME ONE.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 29, 2009)

Really? Hm, i thought i went overkill on that one ._.


----------



## Sab (Jun 29, 2009)

same style >.<


----------



## Thunder (Jun 29, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> same style >.<


I know x.x I guess i've grown too comfortable with this style :x i've been searching up techniques, and haven't had any luck with that :L


----------



## kalinn (Jun 29, 2009)

my favorite word is lizzard 
xD


----------



## Thunder (Jun 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Your Transformers one is the best, Hands down.
> 
> NOW MAKE ME ONE.








THERE, NO LEAVE ME ALONE.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<33333333333333333333333456456

That'll do for now. 

I hope it's real. Link pl0x?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sab (Jun 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u should get pds... and can u check out my new sig plz >.< none has commented yet


----------



## Princess (Jun 29, 2009)

BRANDEH IDGAF ANYMORE MAKE MEH A DINO SIG
kthnxluvu2


----------



## Thunder (Jun 29, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I'll look into it 2. Sure, i'll check it out.

Cry: B payshent


----------



## Thunder (Jun 29, 2009)

'K, aliiiiiiiiiittle different.


----------



## Princess (Jun 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T__T


----------



## Sab (Jun 30, 2009)

i don't like the smudging... its hard to get good at smudging tho. 
the flow isn't very good.. 
http://louha2.deviantart.com/art/Blending-N-Depth-Tutorial-124369656
^ this is an amazing tutorial to learn about lighting and depth


----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> i don't like the smudging... its hard to get good at smudging tho.
> the flow isn't very good..
> http://louha2.deviantart.com/art/Blending-N-Depth-Tutorial-124369656
> ^ this is an amazing tutorial to learn about lighting and depth


'K, i was just trying out a different style. And thanks for that tut. =3


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome signatures. d(^_^d)

And I need an avatar to go with this Signature.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Awesome signatures. d(^_^d)
> 
> And I need an avatar to go with this Signature.


m'k


----------



## Sab (Jun 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


np if u learn how to do this it will bring your sig making to a whole new lvl


----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm, it will =D


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 30, 2009)

So, when will you make like'a signature request thingy? Or IF? : D


----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> So, when will you make like'a signature request thingy? Or IF? : D


iono :L


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:l

Fien. Where mah Avatar? olo


----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2009)

esteeeffu and wait, your lucky i even made you that sig >:l


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 30, 2009)

the first 3 are the best i wish i had em  LOL


----------



## Thunder (Jul 3, 2009)

ohay lewk, an update.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ohay lewk, an update.


I love the colors in that one, they really appeal to me.


----------



## Sab (Jul 4, 2009)

its flow is bad cuz the right is so different from the left... the airplanes just don't work...


----------



## Princess (Jul 4, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I repeat..
T___T


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2009)

Awesome Sigs Crash. I want to see more of these.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jul 4, 2009)

awesome 100/10


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice 10/10


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 25, 2009)

Dude, your sigs are off the chain! Would you mind making me one? I'll PM you the details when you approve.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 25, 2009)

ItsTehCooper said:
			
		

> Dude, your sigs are off the chain! Would you mind making me one? I'll PM you the details when you approve.


Sorry, i don't do requests, atleast not yet anyway. 

Anyway, updating .O.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




















































Yay for smudge  forgot a border though ><











</div>


----------



## Ricano (Jul 25, 2009)

you've gotten better crash!
and I recognize some of the brushes you used


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, awesome like ricano said you have gotten better.


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 25, 2009)

That's okay. Lemme know when you do. Those last ones you posted are awesome too.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 30, 2009)

Alright, i've opened up a shop at Velocity! My forum you must be 13 years or older to join (If you're lying, your ass will be banned O:<), don't spam to get coins either.


----------



## Erica (Jul 30, 2009)

*




What the hey, they're ok.
*


----------



## Thunder (Jul 30, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh, why thank you o_o


----------



## Numner (Jul 30, 2009)

Some smexy stuff yah got thar
10/10
I might ask to use one one day <?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 30, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations for receiving the award of most pointless .gif picture in your post  .


----------



## Erica (Jul 30, 2009)

*




Lol, I haven't been here in a while.
*


----------



## Thunder (Jul 30, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ino O: (Okay, that frog thing is starting to freak me out)


----------



## Erica (Jul 30, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*




Haha thanks.
*


----------



## Numner (Jul 30, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Durn, I wanted that award D:


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 30, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, is the frog wearing a wig and why is he dancing? THESE QUESTIONS MUST BE ANSWERED!1!111one  :O


----------



## Numner (Jul 30, 2009)

I did sum research
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keroro_(character)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sgt._Frog


----------



## Erica (Jul 30, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*




Look at Numner's post.
*


----------



## Thunder (Jul 31, 2009)

Latest sig i made for Bacon Boy, i didn't think i did too good on it, but it turned out alright.


----------



## Numner (Jul 31, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Latest sig i made for Bacon Boy, i didn't think i did too good on it, but it turned out alright.



Blue
I like it


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 31, 2009)

I like it. Thanks man.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 31, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I like it. Thanks man.


No prob :3


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 31, 2009)

Can you make one like the waddle dee one with ivysaur.


----------



## Numner (Jul 31, 2009)

Wrong Place.
Check first post.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 31, 2009)

I demand an Egnorth Companion Cube one!


----------



## Thunder (Jul 31, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I demand an Egnorth Companion Cube one!


Demanding won't get you anywhere


----------



## Gnome (Jul 31, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay -ahem- Brandon can you please make me a signature with companion cube in it?


----------



## Numner (Jul 31, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, threaten him. o:


----------



## Princess (Jul 31, 2009)

.........*is still first in line for a sig*
<.<


----------



## Thunder (Jul 31, 2009)

Alright, you guise gotta get 400 coins on Velocity if you want to buy a sig o:<


----------



## Princess (Jul 31, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Alright, you guise gotta get 400 coins on Velocity if you want to buy a sig o:<


Dino buddehs don't need to pay..


----------



## Gnome (Jul 31, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do in this business. Remember I'm also a dino, a Rofldino. *thumbs up*


----------



## Princess (Jul 31, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeaaaaaah.
But we da original tbt dinosaurs
*nods head*


----------



## Gnome (Jul 31, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


> - > I was _around_ then. ENGUARDE!


----------



## Princess (Jul 31, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O


----------



## Sab (Jul 31, 2009)

they're looking better =D


----------



## Thunder (Jul 31, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> they're looking better =D


Thanks! Glad to hear =D


----------



## kalinn (Aug 1, 2009)

i like them alot!
they're all really good!


----------



## Sinep1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Awesome sigs, taking requests?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 1, 2009)

Sinep1 said:
			
		

> Awesome sigs, taking requests?


First page, i have my shop linked to it.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 1, 2009)

Got a bit bored, so i made a sig . Also testing out c4ds as well.






Version 2, chest and palms aren't glowing.






Animated version.


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 1, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Got a bit bored, so i made a sig . Also testing out c4ds as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Version 2 the best, but Version 3 is still awesome.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 1, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad the quality went down a bit x-x


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.gifs quality will suck. Especially if you upload it onto the internet. Too bad .png's don't do animations.


----------



## Princess (Aug 1, 2009)

*clap clap*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 1, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> *clap clap*


*Achooo!*


----------



## Princess (Aug 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bless you.


----------



## Sinep1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Got a bit bored, so i made a sig . Also testing out c4ds as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome ;D


----------



## Nightray (Aug 3, 2009)

Great job! I lurve all of your sigs.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 7, 2009)

W00t! I'm probably gonna make all my favorite Marvel characters ^-^


----------



## Ricano (Aug 7, 2009)

nice Crash
you got really good


----------



## Princess (Aug 7, 2009)

BRAVO brandeh!


----------



## Amy (Aug 7, 2009)

there cool!!


----------



## Thunder (Aug 7, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> nice Crash
> you got really good


Thank ya, although, i'm not very satisfied with that light source behind him..


----------



## Ricano (Aug 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that night crawler? if it is, make the light darker


----------



## Thunder (Aug 7, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck yeah B)

V2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




V3.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


V2 looks much better
night crawler is more of a dark person


----------



## Thunder (Aug 7, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, actually, he's quite a religious person =o


----------



## Ricano (Aug 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeaah
in one of the movies, he was in a church or something


----------



## Thunder (Aug 7, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and in the comics, i think he's catholic.


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 7, 2009)

Great job


----------



## Thunder (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, guys!

Now to continue my series of Marvel sigs:







Rogue, one of my favorite X-Men :0


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Aug 8, 2009)

can u make me a SlipKnot sig?
ill pay 100 TBT bells


----------



## Thunder (Aug 8, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> can u make me a SlipKnot sig?
> ill pay 100 TBT bells


No, sorry.


----------



## Sab (Aug 9, 2009)

on that last one the colors dont match


----------



## yianni1578 (Aug 9, 2009)

All of your sigs  look amazing.  :gyroidcircle: 
I don't even know how to post a sig yet let alone make one.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 9, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> on that last one the colors dont match


Her shirt was green, so i tried to match it (Her eyes are also green) But thing is, you can't see the shirt xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments, guys!
> 
> Now to continue my series of Marvel sigs:
> 
> ...


needs moar emma frost


----------



## Away236 (Aug 9, 2009)

niceeee. rogue lol . i like all of them, so awesome


----------



## Thunder (Aug 9, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> niceeee. rogue lol . i like all of them, so awesome


Lolz, thanks, Rogue has always been in my top favorite Marvel characters.

BB: Noo, Rogue > Emma


----------



## Thunder (Aug 9, 2009)

QUICK, SOMEBODY TAKE A PICTURE


----------



## Princess (Aug 9, 2009)

ooooooooooo
<3


----------



## FITZEH (Aug 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments, guys!
> 
> Now to continue my series of Marvel sigs:
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Ricano (Aug 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice crash
and did you emma in x-men 4? xD


----------



## Thunder (Aug 9, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh? Sorry, didn't understand that xD lol.






INCOMING BOREDOM SIG. 4th installment of my Marvel series sigs =D The image was a little lq, and as i said, i made this out of boredom, lolz.

Ain't she this sig sexeh?


----------



## AndyB (Aug 9, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you english in school?


----------



## Ricano (Aug 9, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot see... lol


----------



## AndyB (Aug 9, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand no


----------



## kalinn (Aug 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one alot! 
its really cool


----------



## Thunder (Aug 9, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks =D I was trying out clipping masks, it turned out pretty good.


----------



## kalinn (Aug 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, yes it did.


----------



## Numner (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree!


----------



## Ricano (Aug 10, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I made a mistake
sue me >_>


----------



## Thunder (Aug 10, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, i think he's saying he forgot to put "see" in his sentence :S


----------



## easpa (Aug 10, 2009)

Although it doesn't have a border,I like the first one!


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 10, 2009)

I like how each of them are very much different from each other.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 10, 2009)

#1pokemon master said:
			
		

> Although it doesn't have a border,I like the first one!


:X 

^^^ That's what i think about my first one.


----------



## Anna (Aug 11, 2009)

coldplaaaaay<3


----------



## Thunder (Aug 13, 2009)

Fifth installment in the Marvel series! Sort of a boredom sig, just testing out some of GIMP's features.


----------



## Princess (Aug 13, 2009)

cool.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Fifth installment in the Marvel series! Sort of a boredom sig, just testing out some of GIMP's features.


ehh its ok
you could have done a little more, but it was just a boredom sig so you can't expect alot


----------



## Numner (Aug 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Fifth installment in the Marvel series! Sort of a boredom sig, just testing out some of GIMP's features.


The bright border thing :x
I just don't like it.


----------



## Sab (Aug 13, 2009)

i think u need to go back to following some tuts.... 

i'm currently following some of these tuts

http://www.gfxresource.com/index.php?showtopic=746

they're real hot


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 13, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Lol, thanks Hub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do u make sig's?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 13, 2009)

guys, like i said, i was testing out most of GIMP's features, like the super nova, glowing hot, etc. Wasn't really meant to be really good .___.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 14, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> i think u need to go back to following some tuts....
> 
> i'm currently following some of these tuts
> 
> ...


Cool, i'll check 'em out.


----------



## Sab (Aug 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya there a different style but really hot


----------



## Thunder (Aug 14, 2009)

New sig!

V1:






V2:






V3:






And my best one yet...


----------



## Nightray (Aug 14, 2009)

I wuv that one, pretty colors : D


----------



## Thunder (Aug 14, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> I wuv that one, pretty colors : D


Thanks =3 Took awhile to make.


----------



## Sab (Aug 14, 2009)

+ good colors
+ good effects
- bad depth/lighting(everything is bright, make a light source)
- too messy
- text needs work


----------



## Thunder (Aug 14, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> + good colors
> + good effects
> - bad depth/lighting(everything is bright, make a light source)
> - too messy
> - text needs work


Alright, thanks for the tips


----------



## Princess (Aug 14, 2009)

oooooooooooo colors♥


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2009)

Alriiiiight, boredom sig, might look a little.... Messy. Comment!


----------



## Gnome (Aug 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Alriiiiight, boredom sig, might look a little.... Messy. Comment!


I like it.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad you like it


----------



## John102 (Aug 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Glad you like it.


----------



## Princess (Aug 17, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it


----------



## Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad ya love it =3


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 17, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lurve it.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad ya lurve it.


----------



## Princess (Aug 17, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But of course ;D


----------



## kalinn (Aug 17, 2009)

all of them are marvelously magnificent!


----------



## Thunder (Aug 17, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> all of them are marvelously magnificent!


Thanks =D


----------



## Thunder (Aug 18, 2009)

Meh... Boredom sig, wasn't really into it when i was making it =/


----------



## Sinep1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Meh... Boredom sig, wasn't really into it when i was making it =/


Awesome.

Loved the text. =]


----------



## Ricano (Aug 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Meh... Boredom sig, wasn't really into it when i was making it =/


lol the C4D is badly placed, crash


----------



## Thunder (Aug 18, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ino D:


----------



## Ricano (Aug 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


remove the C4D and it will look better


----------



## Thunder (Aug 18, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Better?






V2.


----------



## Sab (Aug 18, 2009)

all your sigs are kinda feeling unfinished imo


----------



## Thunder (Aug 18, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> all your sigs are kinda feeling unfinished imo


Unfinished? How so?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 25, 2009)

Second Gundam sig!  The stock i used was a little low quality. It's a liiiiiiiittle messy, and i depth might be a little meh. But anyway, check it out:


----------



## Thunder (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey lewk, another sig. I thought id' give the smudge only sig a shot, if you don't like the font, i didn't go through all the trouble to find a decent one, so =P


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 27, 2009)

These are pretty cool. And you made them all with GIMP too ;~:

I use PS, I feel disgraced xDD


----------



## Sky master (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey MC
think you could do a siggy that has a vaporeon on the left sitting down and Sky master center right.
like:
V=vapreon
SM=Sky master
B=blue background
BS=blue splat effect
- and | =
-------------
|vVbbbSM|
|VVbbbBS|
-------------


----------



## Conor (Aug 27, 2009)

Sky master said:
			
		

> Hey MC
> think you could do a siggy that has a vaporeon on the left sitting down and Sky master center right.
> like:
> V=vapreon
> ...


He only does requests from his shop on Velocity.


----------



## Sab (Aug 27, 2009)

your sigs are getting too messy and carefree... u need to spend more time on them... think about lighting, depth, flow, focal point, etc...


----------



## Thunder (Aug 30, 2009)

Alright, thanks for the tips, Sab.






Boredom sig, you know the drill. Thought i'd do a stock sig.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Alright, thanks for the tips, Sab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came buckets.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 30, 2009)

I like it, but i feel it's just popping out there

oh lawdy is that a CSS for yo sig


----------



## Thunder (Aug 30, 2009)

Zats it! I shall maketh a sig of me jumping out of the computer O:


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

those have to be the worst sigs ive seen 
im kidding i love them


----------



## Demolator40 (Aug 30, 2009)

Simply amazing. I love em.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 30, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> those have to be the worst sigs ive seen
> im kidding i love them


I was just about to strangle you


----------



## djman900 (Aug 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gets shotgun incase*


----------



## rafren (Aug 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Zats it! I shall maketh a sig of me jumping out of the computer O:


Yesh!


----------



## fitzy (Sep 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Alright, thanks for the tips, Sab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd tap that.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Zats it! I shall maketh a sig of me jumping out of the computer O:


GUNDAM! Hey, what do _you_ use to make C4D's?


----------



## kalinn (Sep 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

>


i <3333 this one!!!


----------



## Thunder (Sep 1, 2009)

Kalinn: Thank ya 
Bacon Boy: Uhh, i don't make them, i just get them from planetrender


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2009)

seriously? I can't find any good ones on there...


----------



## Thunder (Sep 1, 2009)

You usually need to set the layers to something like lighten only, or screen to make it look good.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> You usually need to set the layers to something like lighten only, or screen to make it look good.


Make a tut please.


----------



## Sab (Sep 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cinema 4D =P


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't work with Mac. Plus, I have Blender, which is basically a mac version. And it makes NO sense...


----------



## Sab (Sep 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Kalinn: Thank ya
> Bacon Boy: Uhh, i don't make them, i just get them from planetrender


i dunt like planet render as much as gfxresource.com 
gfxr is more my style of sig making than pr and nicer community


----------



## Sab (Sep 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have it for mac and yeah i dunt use it very much it confuzzles me... i just got it 2 days ago tho =P doubt i'm gona put in the time and effort to learn how to use it


----------



## Thunder (Sep 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try whipping something up.


----------



## Pear (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice.  :O 

I will be you best friend if you give me the link to a tut for the totadile sig :3


----------



## Thunder (Sep 15, 2009)

Been playin' some kotor often, gotta say it's pretty fun =3







I wasn't much of a fan of the font, but oh well.


----------



## Went (Sep 16, 2009)

Cool, I wanna have on of them


----------



## Thunder (Sep 20, 2009)

Another marvel sig:






And Don't get any wrong ideas *cough*Pally*cough*


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

>


I like the background effect.

 :veryhappy:


----------



## Thunder (Sep 20, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, i liked how it turned out =D


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2009)

- ------ ---- -- - ---.


----------



## kalinn (Sep 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

>


oh my gosh i loove this one! 
idk what it is, the lighing or something, idk 
i just like it alot!!! 
maybe if the font was just a little smaller 
or maybe at the top so where there isnt too much going on? 
but i sitll love it! 
9.7/10


----------



## Thunder (Sep 20, 2009)

[ said:
			
		

> [][][],Sep 20 2009, 11:12:36 PM]- ------ ---- -- - ---.


|:<

Kalinn: Thanks =D I know, the font sucks X@


----------



## kalinn (Sep 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> [ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like the font! 
its like all ghosty, it blends in well.. 
but just like maybe smaller and in that top left corner, where its kinda plain up there lol


----------



## Thunder (Sep 20, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, actually, idunno, in the top corner doesn't seem right, i think i'll just make it smaller.


----------



## kalinn (Sep 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya sure, do what you want. 
my sigs sucked so dont take advice from me. haha


----------



## Sab (Sep 21, 2009)

sigs look good crash just need some work on da text


----------



## Thunder (Sep 21, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> sigs look good crash just need some work on da text


Alright, thanks, i need to find some good fonts D:


----------



## Sab (Sep 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i use really simple fonts. and like a calligraphy font and usually stack them in some sort of way. if your make your fonts closer to your render it will look better. it wont draw as much attention away from your focal point


----------



## Light (Sep 22, 2009)

You're signatures are amazing! 10/10


----------



## Light (Sep 22, 2009)

Light said:
			
		

> You're signatures are amazing! 10/10


_Could I request a signature?_


----------



## Thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh, interesting, thanks Sab, i'm sure this will help a lot =D

Light: Not doing requests right now.


----------



## Josh (Sep 22, 2009)

Lovely Sigs 

Also i like your sig (in your real sig) with all the borders with advertisements ect, very creative


----------



## Thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Lovely Sigs
> 
> Also i like your sig (in your real sig) with all the borders with advertisements ect, very creative


Thanks, took a veery long time >__<


----------



## Thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

Made the render last night, took atleast 3-4 hours @_@ and yeah, i _think_ my fonts are improving, lol.


----------



## kalinn (Sep 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Made the render last night, took atleast 3-4 hours @_@ and yeah, i _think_ my fonts are improving, lol.


ya, i like the font in this one. 
but the sig part is dark or something, 
feels like its missing something.. idk


----------



## Thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some parts, there are too much negative space >__< I think i'll fix that later.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

Updated.

better?


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 22, 2009)

^

I love the font.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> I love the font.


Thanks, clipping mask ftw  (And yeah, i was a little inspired about how your sigs were, so mine's kind of resemble yours.)


----------



## Nightray (Sep 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Updated.
> 
> better?


Reminds me  of water.
Is Captain Collision swimming? ;P
I like it :}


----------



## Ricano (Sep 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Made the render last night, took atleast 3-4 hours @_@ and yeah, i _think_ my fonts are improving, lol.


Noice!
The text matches this time


----------



## SamXX (Sep 23, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Made the render last night, took atleast 3-4 hours @_@ and yeah, i _think_ my fonts are improving, lol.


I like this but the character is barely visible.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 23, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never drew him swimming trunks o:

Sam: I know, but i kinda like how he looks like that.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 23, 2009)

Noice :O


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2009)

Darth Revan = awesome, made for Bacon Boy's sig competition.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 28, 2009)

The text is awesome, could you link me the font sometime?  Depth is pretty good, overall 8/10.  Feels empty on some parts, but still is fine.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> The text is awesome, could you ]Yeah, i wasn't really into it when i made it :x Thanks for the comments!
> 
> Here's the font


----------



## Yokie (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice! Very nice indeed!


----------



## Sab (Sep 29, 2009)

it seems kinda unfinished... needs a bit more effects and lighting is nonexistent. i like the start tho


----------



## Thunder (Sep 29, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> it seems kinda unfinished... needs a bit more effects and lighting is nonexistent. i like the start tho


It is a little plain, but yeah, i think i'll try adding a little bit more to it.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 29, 2009)

New sig! Check the first page for director's notes.


----------



## Caleb (Sep 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> New sig! Check the first page for director's notes.


I really like it, but im also no good at telling whats good and whats not.

And is that Darth Malak?


----------



## Thunder (Sep 29, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD no, Bao-Dur from KotOR II


----------



## Caleb (Sep 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its been a year since i've played last if not more.
 xO


----------



## Thunder (Sep 30, 2009)

Check out the first page! A lot more organized, if you see anything messed up, please tell me!


----------



## mimzithegreat (Oct 1, 2009)

AWESOME sigs i cant belive you can make such good sigs in gimp i realy hate gimp


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm starting to feel some type of emptiness now on your sigs :c


----------



## Thunder (Oct 1, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I'm starting to feel some type of emptiness now on your sigs :c


Maybe your sick mind is affecting you, go get some rest


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:c

I slept til 10 today >:c

I can't put my finger on it, they just feel empty and the same now...


----------



## Thunder (Oct 1, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:S I see what you mean, but i don't really see it o-o Maybe i'm just tired.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 2, 2009)

New sig, Director's Notes on first page.


----------



## Sab (Oct 3, 2009)

you need to blend your render better. also right side has too much neg space


----------



## Thunder (Oct 3, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the feedback, Sab.





			
				War Machine sig said:
			
		

> Director's notes said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Used a tutorial to make this, I'm really proud of the way it came out, has nice colors, good effects, but the text might take away from the focal point.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 3, 2009)

Redid my Mickey sig, using Sab's blue light tutorial


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Redid my Mickey sig, using Sab's blue light tutorial


Ugly as sin.

Too gray for my tastes, but it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 3, 2009)

It's awesome.

I forced to say this.

O: loljk


----------



## Thunder (Oct 3, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might've been better with aliiiiiiiiittle more color.


----------



## Zex (Oct 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> New sig! Check the first page for director's notes.


Very nice.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Redid my Mickey sig, using Sab's blue light tutorial


I don't know why,but the signature feels low quality (I think it's the dull dark lighting though)  Maybe dodge around some parts?  Overall: 8.5/10.  The Iron Man signature is really great, I see no flaws but it doesn't feel like a 10, but more of a 9/10.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 3, 2009)

Do you take requests yet? o:?

inb4no.

D:


----------



## Thunder (Oct 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, might be, thanks for the feedback  the *War Machine* sig took awhile, but i was happy of the outcome =D

Hub: lrn2read the front page


----------



## Princess (Oct 3, 2009)

Ahh! They're all so good!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 3, 2009)

Last sig of the night, lol




			
				Abstract Ice sig said:
			
		

> *Version 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 4, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Last sig of the night, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job, detail's great. 8.5/10.  V1 is better IMO. Colors are great.  Only bad part is probably the brightness, I'd lower the lighting a little bit.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 4, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, thanks for the feedback :B


----------



## Thunder (Oct 4, 2009)

Hanzo sig said:
			
		

> Director's Notes said:
> 
> 
> 
> > _Sorta_ followed a tutorial, turned out pretty good


----------



## Thunder (Oct 5, 2009)

Brandon Flowers sig said:
			
		

> Director's notes said:
> 
> 
> 
> > My 50th sig! (technically 49th, but i made it to celebrate my 50th sig, lol) Thought it turned out good, maybe a bit messy, but good






			
				50th sig said:
			
		

> Director's notes said:
> 
> 
> 
> > HURRAY! 50th sig! Yes, it sucks, just a compilation.


----------



## Resonate (Oct 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Brandon Flowers sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, you've really been pumping out the sigs left and right.   :O

The First one is really well done.  The only problem I have with it is that parts of the text (ie the "E" in The Killers) are kinda hard to distinguish the letters.  I like the actual text choice and the color, just maybe a slight (REAL Slight) outline in a color to bring out the hues of blue in the text.  But yah that's just in my opinnion.

Sweet job on all the other ones too.  Congratz on the 50th sig, Keep up the good work, and yada yada.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 5, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point, i'll probably fix that later (Later as in almost never, i always forget xD) And thanks!


----------



## kalinn (Oct 6, 2009)

yay! 50 sigs of pure awesomeness! 
 

these are all so good


----------



## Thunder (Oct 6, 2009)

^^ Thanks, i try :3


----------



## Roachey#2 (Oct 6, 2009)

10000000/10 best sigs ever


----------



## Princess (Oct 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

>


O:

strikingmatches  wants.


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 7, 2009)

I see you have improved. Great job.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 7, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I see you have improved. Great job.


Thank ya, thank ya  :veryhappy:


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 7, 2009)

While you improved, I haven't.  Great work, and a happy 50 Sigs  .  Oh yeah, you should post your sigs on sites like GFXresource, you're getting to the point where they'll give you at the minimum a 6 xD  .  But besides the point, congrats and stuff.  I gotta get my friend to teach me some techniques, he's been sig making for 4 years and has done a whole lot of stuff.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> While you improved, I haven't.  Great work, and a happy 50 Sigs  .  Oh yeah, you should post your sigs on sites like GFXresource, you're getting to the point where they'll give you at the minimum a 6 xD  .  But besides the point, congrats and stuff.  I gotta get my friend to teach me some techniques, he's been sig making for 4 years and has done a whole lot of stuff.


Lol, Thanks, yeah, i'm gonna try posting my sigs there. 

Don't worry Niko, you'll get better


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm sure I will lol.  Also, you'll get better CnC from GFXResource then here, not lots of people here at TBT know signature techniques (the only ones are the ones that have been making sigs for a while).


----------



## Thunder (Oct 7, 2009)

Ah, alright, gets to the point where i barely get much CnC from most people D:


----------



## Caleb (Oct 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I'm sure I will lol.  Also, you'll get better CnC from GFXResource then here, not lots of people here at TBT know signature techniques (the only ones are the ones that have been making sigs for a while).


I think your a pretty good sig maker.

Im absolutely horrible, so bad I've never posted them on here.


----------



## Pear (Oct 7, 2009)

Really nice.  :O 
Keep making them. if I remeber correctly, you started after me, and you're way ahead. Keep up the good work. ^_^


----------



## Thunder (Oct 8, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Really nice.  :O
> Keep making them. if I remeber correctly, you started after me, and you're way ahead. Keep up the good work. ^_^


Thanks =D


----------



## Sab (Oct 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we don't rate work at gfxresource. we feel that all work is good in its own way and we don't want any big egos or jerks


----------



## Thunder (Oct 8, 2009)

Deadpool sig said:
			
		

> Director's notes said:
> 
> 
> 
> > _none._


----------



## Ricano (Oct 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Deadpool sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, the text is coolio
10/10


----------



## Thunder (Oct 8, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks =D


----------



## Chibi (Oct 9, 2009)

just... amazing work. I wish I had skills to do this. T_T


----------



## Thunder (Oct 9, 2009)

Chibi said:
			
		

> just... amazing work. I wish I had skills to do this. T_T


Thanks, Chibi. You could gain some skills, my first sig was crap XD All you need to do is look at tutorials, and get some basic knowledge of GIMP/PS.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm jealous.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Transformers Signatures.

fsgfds

I want. :l


----------



## Thunder (Oct 10, 2009)

Frog Mario sig said:
			
		

> *[Version 2|Version 3|Version 4|Animated]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 10, 2009)

These are really nice. Why can't you have a shop on TBT? D:<


----------



## Josh (Oct 10, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Frog Mario sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Mario frog one. But make the animation abit faster.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 10, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda wanted it to be slow, but since it doesn't have that much frames, it'd look bad :L


----------



## Roachey#2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Deadpool sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10/10


----------



## Thunder (Oct 10, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> These are really nice. Why can't you have a shop on TBT? D:<


Heh, it sorta turns hobbies into a chore D:


----------



## Pup101 (Oct 10, 2009)

There all cool.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 10, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then us that have no artistic abilities get all sad inside...


----------



## Thunder (Oct 10, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH WELL

lolz


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 10, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU!

I can only do stuff with sprites. Did you sprite those things on top of your sig by hand? ._.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 10, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, except for the text. The rest are all from scratch.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 11, 2009)

Edeeted


----------



## Ricano (Oct 11, 2009)

50 sigs! congrats
and that water one looks like he's in there


----------



## Pear (Oct 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Edeeted


Purdy.  :r


----------



## Thunder (Oct 11, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> 50 sigs! congrats
> and that water one looks like he's in there


Then i accomplished what i was trying to do


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 11, 2009)

Damn you not letting me use them : (


----------



## Thunder (Oct 11, 2009)

Also: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 animated.


----------



## Princess (Oct 11, 2009)

OMG
I WANT. NOW.


----------



## Nightray (Oct 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The word "Bloop" is on that sig.
I take =D
Very nice sig.  I wish I had that suit he had.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 11, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, i needed something, so i thought about your favorite quote


----------



## Nightray (Oct 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Ha ha.
Lucky, My quote came in handy.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 23, 2009)

Dry Bones sig said:
			
		

> Director's Notes said:
> 
> 
> 
> > The "Halloween" text may be a little hard to see, but i thought it turned out good.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks great,  The depth is really clean, but there's that tedious empty spot to the left of the sig.

Overall: 9/10. Could you send me the tut? :3


----------



## kalinn (Oct 23, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Dry Bones sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


thats the freakin most awesome freakin sig i have ever freakin seen! 
oh my freakin good golly gracious. freakin. 
xDDD 
i freakin love it!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 23, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Looks great,  The depth is really clean, but there's that tedious empty spot to the left of the sig.
> 
> Overall: 9/10. Could you send me the tut? :3


I didn't use a tut ;o

Kalinn: lol thanks


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 23, 2009)

Damnit D: . Well, it's great, not the best I've seen, but definitely not the least.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 23, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Damnit D: . Well, it's great, not the best I've seen, but definitely not the least.


Thank ja, it was kind of a boredom sig, i didn't know throwing in a buncha C4Ds would come out good o-o


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

Iron Man Flash sig said:
			
		

> Director's notes said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Geez, this is my what? 4 Iron Man sig? XD Anyway, i wanted to try a fancy border, but since that would mess up my organized sig, i went with something like this, i was originally gonna use a splatter ornate design, but ended up with this, can't say that the change was for the worse though. May look a little messy, but came out pretty good.


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 28, 2009)

>


This pwns. This is really good.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 28, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> >
> 
> 
> This pwns. This is really good.


Thank ya, thank ya =3


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Iron Man Flash sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad, the flow's really great in this signature, the depth could use a little more improvement, just a little though  .  The text blends in too much, making it a bit hard to read, but overall: 9/10.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 30, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, thanks for the feedback =3


----------



## Lewis (Nov 2, 2009)

*censored.3.0*ing hell, you've improved. I <3 your marvel one, did you use a tutorial?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 2, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*ing hell, you've improved. I <3 your marvel one, did you use a tutorial?


Thanks, and could you specify? Because i made a lot of Marvel ones xD


----------



## Lewis (Nov 2, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urgh my bad, the iron man one.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 2, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








This one is the only one i used a tutorial on, the rest i did myself.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 2, 2009)

Those sigs are really good! :3 You're quite the sigmaker. I love all the fancy background stuff you have going on. I'd get more technical but I really don't know the lingo. XD


----------



## Thunder (Nov 2, 2009)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Those sigs are really good! :3 You're quite the sigmaker. I love all the fancy background stuff you have going on. I'd get more technical but I really don't know the lingo. XD


XD thanks, nah i think Fancy background fits it


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 2, 2009)

Your signatures are turning out more and more amazing.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 2, 2009)

Yet you wouldn't make one for little ol' me...


----------



## Thunder (Nov 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Yet you wouldn't make one for little ol' me...


I have made one for you! 3:<

Meat: Thanks =D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 2, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bazillion years ago when the earth was flat!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well old man, you want a sig? I'll make you a sig!


----------



## Tornado (Nov 2, 2009)

AWSOME 10/10 COOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## muffun (Nov 2, 2009)

So I just read through the entire topic.
Page for page, word for word.
And I can really see the improvements you've made! Excellent work, really.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 2, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> So I just read through the entire topic.
> Page for page, word for word.
> And I can really see the improvements you've made! Excellent work, really.


Thanks =D But don't expect to get that time back


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Thunder (Nov 2, 2009)

[ said:
			
		

> [][][],Nov 2 2009, 11:55:02 PM]


Da hell is bimmerforums?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 3, 2009)

[ said:
			
		

> [][][],Nov 2 2009, 11:55:02 PM]


why am i loling

BMW ftw


----------



## muffun (Nov 3, 2009)

[ said:
			
		

> [][][],Nov 2 2009, 11:55:02 PM]


If ya gonna spam, at least make it clickable! D:


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2009)

Yoshi Kid sig said:
			
		

> Director's notes said:
> 
> 
> 
> > So, recently my bro's been playing Paper Mario 2 again, and i realized, again.. How awesome these characters are =D Bobbery, Vivian, Koops, Yoshi Kid, i was originally going to make a Koops sig, but i couldn't find a good HQ picture of him. Anyway, this is my 55th sig, i liked how it turned out, the lighting is good, but the smudge i wasn't really a fan of, i did like how the text is. And also, i rendered it myself =3


----------



## muffun (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice one! Text is a little small though imo. Also, work on blending the colors a bit better. Other than that, it's great!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Nice one! Text is a little small though imo. Also, work on blending the colors a bit better. Other than that, it's great!


I guess the "Crash" is a little small, but i think all the Master is readable, thanks for the feedback =3


----------



## Thunder (Nov 7, 2009)

Bobbery sig said:
			
		

> Director's notes said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I really had no ideas in mind when i was planning on making it, All i had was including Bobbery in it, so trying to think of something to add to this, it came out like this, i think it looks alright, but what do you guys think?



<big>*i'm  in the mix of using this, or the Yoshi Kid one for the Sig competition, which do you think i should use?*</big>


----------



## kalinn (Nov 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> <big>*i'm  in the mix of using this, or the Yoshi Kid one for the Sig competition, which do you think i should use?*</big>


i think the yoshi kid one


----------



## muffun (Nov 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bobbery sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go for the Yoshi one.This one is overflown with effects and doesn't look that good.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bobbery sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bobbery one has so much effects and dull lighting that it's hard to see him.  Try lowering down on the effects more, but you aced the flow.  8/10.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 8, 2009)

So many... i congradulate you


----------



## Thunder (Nov 10, 2009)

Boss Republic Commandos sig said:
			
		

> Director's Notes said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Really happy with how this came out =D The flow might not be perfected, and the depth might not, but the effects and the text i loved how it came out. I'll probably enter this one for TBT's Signature contest.



=D


----------



## Ricano (Nov 10, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Boss Republic Commandos sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy
You've really improved


----------



## Thunder (Nov 10, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks =3


----------



## Pear (Nov 10, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Boss Republic Commandos sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purdy. P.S.-Sniper's better. XD


----------



## Thunder (Nov 10, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, yeah Sev is cool, but i prefer either Boss, Fixer, or Scorch.

You can actually see Scorch's back in the sig xD


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 10, 2009)

>



I like the idea of this one. It could be improved in many instances however. There's too many blurry areas, and the little, low-opacity effects make it look of lower quality. The upper half is perfect, along with the whole right side.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 10, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> >
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of this one. It could be improved in many instances however. There's too many blurry areas, and the little, low-opacity effects make it look of lower quality. The upper half is perfect, along with the whole right side.


Yeah, i guess you have a point, i shouldn't have added the motion blur to it D:


----------



## Gnome (Nov 10, 2009)

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>*< *</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Resonate (Nov 10, 2009)

^ I concur.

Crash, you have REALLY improved a lot since you first started graphics designing.  Can't wait to see what work you do in the future!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 10, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> ^ I concur.
> 
> Crash, you have REALLY improved a lot since you first started graphics designing.  Can't wait to see what work you do in the future!


Lol, i know, looking back at my other stuff makes me cringe :X


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 10, 2009)

Can you make me one up? Pm me if you can


----------



## Resonate (Nov 10, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They aren't that bad.  Your firsts were MUCH better than mine, lol.  
Besides without those, you wouldn't be able to advance and see how far you've actually come.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 10, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same goes with everyone...





<


----------



## Thunder (Nov 10, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True true.

Pyro: Sorry, not really up to requests.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, youve really came a looooooooooooooong way

I congratulate you for all these siggys


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 10, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pl0x? i pay


----------



## Thunder (Nov 10, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, sorry.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 10, 2009)

V2, better?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 11, 2009)

Argh, let's try this one more time :S


----------



## muffun (Nov 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Argh, let's try this one more time :S


Great. 
Some of the colors don't match with the render, and part of the render is blurred out (in the back).
Regardless, this is an excellent signature, definitely one of your best.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 11, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks =D


----------



## Princess (Nov 11, 2009)

Ooo purty


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Argh, let's try this one more time :S


I really like the left side of his arm XD


----------



## Thunder (Nov 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut :S


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The effect to the left of his arm & beyond is nice, but I'm not a fan of the colours on the arm itself, nor the effect on the right side.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, fair enough, thanks for the feedback :3


----------



## Thunder (Nov 11, 2009)

My entry for the TBT category =D

There's about 60 animal crossing pictures in there @_@ So i had to paste the same pictures again.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm gonna drive OCM insane.


----------



## Shuyin (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow! You really have a lot of talent in the graphics department! I really love your Boss Republic Commandos sig~ The background is so lovely. I like how all the colors came together; it reminds me of picture of space I saw at the museum one time! I don't remember what it was exactly.. Long time ago. >__>; It was pretty okay! 

Keep up the amazing work and kudos to you, good sir! (b^^)z


----------



## Thunder (Nov 12, 2009)

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Wow! You really have a lot of talent in the graphics department! I really love your Boss Republic Commandos sig~ The background is so lovely. I like how all the colors came together; it reminds me of picture of space I saw at the museum one time! I don't remember what it was exactly.. Long time ago. >__>; It was pretty okay!
> 
> Keep up the amazing work and kudos to you, good sir! (b^^)z


Lol, well thank you =p I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Shuyin (Nov 12, 2009)

You're welcome! I appreciate people who are so talented. XD


----------



## Zex (Nov 12, 2009)

My God.

Your sigs, they amaze me! 

And that's hard to do!... 

Well...

Kinda.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 12, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> My God.
> 
> Your sigs, they amaze me!
> 
> ...


Thank ya


----------



## Thunder (Nov 18, 2009)

Shawn Michaels sig said:
			
		

> Director's notes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SamXX (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm gonna be honest, your sigs sucked for ages but recently (Well, a while now) you've been making less sigs but they're 1,000,000 times better.

Keep up then great work from now on!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 18, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I'm gonna be honest, your sigs sucked for ages but recently (Well, a while now) you've been making less sigs but they're 1,000,000 times better.
> 
> Keep up then great work from now on!


Lol, thanks? xD I guess i was just spewing them out left and right.


----------



## Josh (Nov 18, 2009)

I love your latest TBT one, Amazing.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 18, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> I love your latest TBT one, Amazing.


Thanks 83


----------



## muffun (Nov 18, 2009)

Not bad, colors don't really match. You could do without those squares, and I don't really like the text where it is. 7.75/10


----------



## Thunder (Nov 18, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Not bad, colors don't really match. You could do without those squares, and I don't really like the text where it is. 7.75/10


Eh, i guess i was trying to add something unique, so most of my sigs don't end up too repetitive.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 19, 2009)

Call of Duty sig said:
			
		

> *Version 2:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricano (Nov 19, 2009)

Eh, not liking the colors you used :/


----------



## Thunder (Nov 19, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Eh, not liking the colors you used :/


I guess you have a point, doesn't suit the CoD esque. I should fix that.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Call of Duty sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the colours, I love the effects, I love pretty much everything.

The only thing I don't like is how the render is being drowned in a sea of effects, and like ricano said, the colours don't actually match the render.

If the render was better, though, I'd even go as far as saying that this was your best sig yet


----------



## Ricano (Nov 19, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh, a beige brownish color would look good.
And yes, best yet :-D


----------



## Thunder (Nov 19, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But being drowned his how you go! ;~; I think i'll change the render and start with an all new render.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 19, 2009)

Edited it quite a bit, better?


----------



## Ricano (Nov 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Edited it quite a bit, better?


Much better
10/10


----------



## Zex (Nov 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Edited it quite a bit, better?


Amazing!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 19, 2009)

Yay, thanks =3


----------



## muffun (Nov 19, 2009)

Better than the original. 9/10


----------



## Thunder (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank ya Karma =3 (NIKO, RATE IT 3:<)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 22, 2009)

Twould it be a crime if I were to request-ith a signature from yoo?


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Nov 22, 2009)

To quote a black helmeted dude aka Darth Vader '' impressive most impressive''.


----------



## quincify (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow, the Call of Duty ones are very good!


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 22, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Edited it quite a bit, better?


Not bad, but you need a better support of flow and depth.  The lighting could use a bit more jazz to it, feels very dull.  The green colors don't go amazingly well with the signature, although a soft green would work very well.  9/10.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 22, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, I dislike the colour also now. Think V1 was better.

&You still haven't fixed the problem with the background swallowing up the render, and due to the muted tone of the background now, it feels as though even that's taking a back seat to the overly exaggerated text, causing that text to be the main focal point of the signature.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 26, 2009)

The Showstopper sig said:
			
		

> Director's note said:
> 
> 
> 
> > T'was too cool to pass up :3 (Shawn Michaels parodying the Undertaker, as his counter-part.), this was the best stock image i could find :L Moving on, this is a vector sig, all brushes, and seeing as the splatter swirl brushes didn't really support flow, it was a bit hard to perfect it, the "The Showstopper" text, i think stood out a little too much :/ Hopefully, some of the decorations on this sig didn't take the focal from Shawn, but i don't think it would since Shawn is kinda glowing



Updating the Call of Duty sig.

Fifth times the charm right? :x






Had to make the text darker, so it doesn't take the focal away from the stock :x


----------



## muffun (Nov 26, 2009)

Newest One: Shawn and effects are really low-qual.  Too much going on, and is that hat really that blank of a white, or was it cut out? Text doesn't match either. 6/10 :<


----------



## Thunder (Nov 26, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Newest One: Shawn and effects are really low-qual.  Too much going on, and is that hat really that blank of a white, or was it cut out? Text doesn't match either. 6/10 :<


The stock was pretty low quality, and yeah, his hat was pretty bright :x I went to brushes because

#1. I was kinda attracted to how the brushes looked o-o
#2. I'm running out of decent C4Ds to use :C I'd get a lot more if i could download .rar files, but no.

And also, this is like the, 3rd version of it, since GIMP kept crashing on me @____@


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2009)

okay, youre probaly asked this all the time....Buuuut...... Why dont you sell clothes designs anymore? I saw your designs and they were really amazing, if you were still selling id buy any of them!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 26, 2009)

kiraisjustice said:
			
		

> okay, youre probaly asked this all the time....Buuuut...... Why dont you sell clothes designs anymore? I saw your designs and they were really amazing, if you were still selling id buy any of them!


That's kinda off-topic isn't it? :L

For one, i don't have them anymore, and secondly i don't really play that much, besides, the delivery was a pain in the ass.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2009)

i know, sorry, but i was just at that thread and then i saw you talking here, and thats really too bad, id of loved to have the Ordon Link.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 1, 2009)

Big Bad War Machine sig said:
			
		

> Director's Notes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silently (Dec 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> The Showstopper sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the other one better, I cannot read the text in this one!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 1, 2009)

Lion Crossing said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to make it darker, so it doesn't seem like the text is the focal, didn't work too well :/


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 1, 2009)

You need to start making tutorials.


----------



## muffun (Dec 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You need to start making tutorials.


This.


----------



## Zex (Dec 1, 2009)

#karma said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please. I need some gimp tuts, if thats what you use.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 1, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHOEVER TOLD YOU THAT THAT'S ALL RUMORS IT'S A LIE

/Numner joke

But i might (most likely not xD) make tutorials in the future.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 2, 2009)

Best use of clipping masks ever.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 2, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Best use of clipping masks ever.


Thank you, thank you :3


----------



## Numner (Dec 2, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

wat .-.

I don't even know what your talking about. @.@

Research tiem.

Anywho, my favorite piece of art is your sig 0:

And your Coldplay.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 2, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You always make that GIMP joke :S

Gracias, senorita ;3


----------



## Numner (Dec 2, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't recall such a statement.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 2, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acre B-3, i told you i wasn't in the mood. :u


----------



## Numner (Dec 2, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I will continue to search.

>:0

Anyway give these kind heated fellows tutorials!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 2, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TUTORIAL

How to not be a douche.

#1. Do not be like Numner.

The End.

(No i jk, i jk)


----------



## John102 (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, MC, I haven't really been paying attention to your sigs lately, but they're really good! I'm glad I stopped in to see how you sigs have been coming along.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Edited it quite a bit, better?


9/10

Very clean and great depth.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 14, 2009)

Yoshi Santa Sig said:
			
		

> Director's Notes said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Made for The JJ's Christmas contest


----------



## Zex (Dec 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Yoshi Santa Sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Decent.

Actually. Good. 

Really good.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 14, 2009)

Gracias. B)


----------



## Pear (Dec 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Yoshi Santa Sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome lighting and flow.


----------



## kalinn (Dec 14, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Yoshi Santa Sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my gosh i love it sooo much!! 
ahh its gonna be soo hard to vote! (if we get to. lol)


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Yoshi Santa Sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! Really adorable! Yoshay for the win~! ^~^ I really like the effects you used.


----------



## Nakota (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello Can i Can i have the gecko one prittty please


----------



## Thunder (Dec 15, 2009)

Kyre Magicol said:
			
		

> Hello Can i Can i have the gecko one prittty please


No, sorry.


----------



## Sky master (Dec 18, 2009)

wow their are amazing!
maybe you can make me a sig with vaporeon on!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 18, 2009)

Sky master said:
			
		

> wow their are amazing!
> maybe you can make me a sig with vaporeon on!


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... Maybe not.


----------



## Josh (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry but Master Crash doesn't take requests.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 18, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Sorry but Master Crash doesn't take requests.


Lol, a little late but thanks


----------



## Nightray (Dec 18, 2009)

Amazing, all of them are creative. My favorite one is the Bloop one. :'D


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2010)

Batman Arkham Asylum said:
			
		

> Director's Notes said:
> 
> 
> 
> > been playing this game, and i gotta say it's pretty damn awesome =D Anyway, this is my first sig in about a month, usually i might be a little rusty, but i think it came out good, the text might take away from the focal a bit. Maybe i should sharpen Batman a little more, comment!


----------



## muffun (Jan 15, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Batman Arkham Asylum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy. 

As you mentioned before the text does kinda take away from the focal, and it should be recolored to a blue-ish color. Other than that, it's good.

8.25/10


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was kinda aiming for it to resemble the Batman logo, either i gotta make it darker, or sharpen Bats a bit.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 16, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Batman Arkham Asylum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it but I'm not too sure on the text you used for your name, it's a bit orange as well.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 17, 2010)

Alright guys, thanks


----------



## Josh (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome, I seriously need to improve on my signatures :/


----------



## Thunder (Jan 19, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Awesome, I seriously need to improve on my signatures :/


There are some pretty good tuts over the internet  I'd show you some, but i'm not in my account right now.


----------



## Erica (Feb 19, 2010)

Damn, talented at age 14 brohaa. I'm the same as you and I cant do *censored.2.0*. :[


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> Damn, talented at age 14 brohaa. I'm the same as you and I cant do *censored.2.0*. :[


Lol, thanks, you just need to practice at it


----------



## Erica (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i have no skills. D<


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies.


----------



## Erica (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lies you. ;D


----------



## Princess (Feb 19, 2010)

I love your new Yoshi sig.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> I love your new Yoshi sig.


Technically it's not new, but thanks


----------



## Erica (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. . . How do you even make sigs?

D;


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are plenty of tutorials out there (RIght now i'm too sleepy to get ya links ;P)


----------



## Erica (Feb 19, 2010)

D'aww. I'm too lazy to search them. xD Go to sleep drowsy butt


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 19, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of practice, and Photoshop.  You can use a free program called Gimp, but I'm personally not a fan of it  .


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2010)

THESE ARE ALL AWESOME


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey, I love WWE too!!!!!!!!
Do ya think you could make a DX one?
That wud be cool.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 21, 2010)

Callum1064 said:
			
		

> Hey, I love WWE too!!!!!!!!
> Do ya think you could make a DX one?
> That wud be cool.


Nice to see someone else likes WWE 

But sorry, not much of a request guy D:


----------



## Erica (Feb 21, 2010)

Its not christmas >:U


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 21, 2010)

Dear lawd, your sigs are glorious! @_@ Seriously, you're really good. ^^


----------



## Thunder (Feb 21, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> Its not christmas >:U


I haven't updated this in awhile o_o I guess i will when i get more time :T

@Ron: Thank ya


----------



## Smartysaar (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow great gallery Crash!  100/10


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey, If you dont mind can you make me a siggy?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Hey, If you dont mind can you make me a siggy?


Sorry, not really a request person. (And if i recall you've asked before :Y )


----------



## Princess (Feb 27, 2010)

Ew DX was only good when X-Pac & Chyna were in it.

Whenever you do decide to take requests..I'm first.


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 27, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay   ... aha was it you that put underneath in a salmony red??  ;]


----------



## Thunder (Feb 27, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err, wut.


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 27, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehh guess it wasnt you .. I asked for a sig from someone and I put what I wanted them "underneath in a salmony red" and they added it in the sig .. I thought it was sorry <3


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey Master Crash 
It's me! Jps101 from AXA!
Me and you traded designs once.
Anyways... I was wondering if I could request a sig. Coz like. I know you don't really like requests. but I'm rubbish at sigs myself.
So... Could you do a Zoroark sig? With the words ShiningJPS somewhere on it 
If you could, thanks


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 20, 2010)

Last post: Feb 27 2010, 11:10 PM

You should've just pmed him.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 20, 2010)

ShiningJPS said:
			
		

> Hey Master Crash
> It's me! Jps101 from AXA!
> Me and you traded designs once.
> Anyways... I was wondering if I could request a sig. Coz like. I know you don't really like requests. but I'm rubbish at sigs myself.
> ...


Hey, I'm not sure if you know this, but you're not supposed to bump a 4 month old topic.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 21, 2010)

ShiningJPS said:
			
		

> Hey Master Crash
> It's me! Jps101 from AXA!
> Me and you traded designs once.
> Anyways... I was wondering if I could request a sig. Coz like. I know you don't really like requests. but I'm rubbish at sigs myself.
> ...


Hey JPS, how ya doing? Unfortunately, i don't do requests, sorry 

@Rorato: Eventually, whenever i don't feel like a lazy bum to make a signature, i would've bumped it


----------



## AndyB (Jun 21, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Halo sigs</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just looking over your sigs again, seems tinypic is swapping the urls of some of your stuff. 
May want to look into it more.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh, dammit. Thanks for the notice.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 21, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, the Arbiter sure does look funny there. =P
This happened a while back with someone else, their tinypic urls were being used on other pictures.


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 22, 2010)

oops :S
I didn't realise it was 4 months old. I was just kinda overwhelmed by the epic sigs :L


----------



## Trundle (Jun 22, 2010)

I love your signatures.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2010)

It's been ages since i last made a sig...






But i think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 23, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> It's been ages since i last made a sig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THUNDERSTRUCK, OR MASTER CRASH, OR BOTH???

i like your boots.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little bit of both :0

Thank ya, i got it at JCPenny.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 13, 2011)

It's kinda sad no one's posted here since we moved D= We need to get the graphics community up and running again >:/


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 13, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> It's kinda sad no one's posted here since we moved D= We need to get the graphics community up and running again >:/


 
I need to start making signatures again more frequently. Most of my graphic design time recently has been spent drawing, doing photo manips and designing logos. Need to fix my gallery though, it's a mess with the move to this forum


----------



## Thunder (Jan 13, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> I need to start making signatures again more frequently. Most of my graphic design time recently has been spent drawing, doing photo manips and designing logos. Need to fix my gallery though, it's a mess with the move to this forum


 
I know D= I think all the commas or something messed everything up.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 13, 2011)

That font and effect you used for the current signature you have, what are those? And what program do you use for the siggys?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 13, 2011)

Yokie said:


> That font and effect you used for the current signature you have, what are those? And what program do you use for the siggys?


 
If i remember correctly, i think it's called "War Machine" which is kinda fitting since i used a picture of War Machine, forgot where i found it, though.

And i currently have GIMP, not sure what version though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 13, 2011)

You need to take requests again.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 13, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> If i remember correctly, i think it's called "War Machine" which is kinda fitting since i used a picture of War Machine, forgot where i found it, though.
> 
> And i currently have GIMP, not sure what version though.


 
Ok, thanks. I gotta try it out.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 13, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> You need to take requests again.


 
I rarely took requests, and i think you, Andy, and Miranda were the only ones who got one of my sigs. They were all crap, though =P


----------



## bloop2424 (Jan 13, 2011)

Is there a chance of you taking requests again?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 13, 2011)

bloop2424 said:


> Is there a chance of you taking requests again?


 
Slim chance, if i did i'd probably only make it for close buddies, since i'd get flooded with requests.


----------



## bloop2424 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Slim chance, if i did i'd probably only make it for close buddies, since i'd get flooded with requests.


 
Okayz, I'm in the hunt for  a good siggy besides a Mario KArt Wii license


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 13, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> I rarely took requests, and i think you, Andy, and Miranda were the only ones who got one of my sigs. They were all crap, though =P


They're better now, though.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 25, 2011)

Why thank yous.

Anyway, new sig!


----------

